# Hybrids on the surface



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Trying to get some video fo the actioN... Unfortunately I got into white bass instead. Watch the surface blow up around the :30 mark. One of those is a hybrid. Same spot I pulled 30+ hybrids up to near 4 lbs. from the night before, I go back & they had moved out & had been replaced by white bass. 

I did catch a few larger hybrids this night, unfortunately none on film.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

You can tell I set the hook very softly.  



The whites were short striking the 6" long fly.


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

Very Cool. Love watching fish blow up on the fly.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

dude, you have to post more videos like this! that was so much fun to watch. You really cast that thing ridiculously well. Was that a side-armed cast down the shoreline? crazy...


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

That is the elusive Harry Potter's Magic Flail cast.


In all seriousness, it's just a roll cast down the bank instead of straight out.

The fly is landing so hard on those first few casts because I only have a short length of fly line out of the rod tip, so it is not loading the rod. I am using the weight of the fly to cast the line, instead of using the line to cast the fly. 


Those fish are obviously busting at my feet, it's a little more "poetry in motion" when they're busting 60' out & you lay the fly down gently in the fray. 

(I have to edit this to say that I am not a good fly caster. I hit myself in the back with heavy clousers all the time (this morning, with a 9 weight...it felt like it was going to knock me out)


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Very cool video! I agree you should post more. I've been wanting to do that for a while now... Im Just not that technologically advanced lol


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Great Video!


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

sweet vid. I have been doing this with a waterproof cam I bought a few months ago. not quite as exciting as the wb or hsb busting up the surface though


----------



## 99tries (Aug 1, 2010)

Love the video. I can't believe how small the water is where you're pulling whities and hybrids. Put my vote under 'post more like that', too.


----------



## OhJoe (Mar 9, 2010)

Flipping Awesome!!! Well done Seth


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks. It's hard to believe but that area is nothing but a trickle now. The search for the next bite is on.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> (I have to edit this to say that I am not a good fly caster. I hit myself in the back with heavy clousers all the time (this morning, with a 9 weight...it felt like it was going to knock me out)


Nice video! 
You seem to catch a lot of good fish for not being a good fly caster. I think maybe it&#8217;s just in your mind that you&#8217;re not a good caster. It&#8217;s day to day for me; one day I&#8217;m everything is working for me and the next day who knows what the heck I&#8217;m doing.
When I hit myself it's usually because I'm trying to do everything too fast.
Anyway&#8230;good video, make more.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

What kind of camera is that. You got it right next to the water. The sound of the water and the sound of you casting and setting the hook are great. I need one of those cameras.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

very nice video, count me in on wanting to see more.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mean Morone...it's just one of these:










I'm a big fan of Canon. Good audio, killer image quality. That's also the camera I take 99% of my fish photos with.

I'm going to visit you in the near future, just have to figure out a good time to make it up.

(edit: since you're so far away  )


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

fallen513 said:


> Mean Morone...it's just one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hav the same camera, I ve been very pleased with it's footage quality and quality of sound! For a stiill camera it's video is surprisingly capable!!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

great video


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks Mark you should make some videos of yourself out on the boat.


----------



## lovelandfly (Mar 11, 2010)

Looking good. Hit the water with 99tries this weekend. Didn't hook any hybrids, but I did have a beaver do a tail smack about 5 feet away when I wasn't paying attention. Nearly soiled me armor.

!#


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

lovelandfly said:


> I did have a beaver do a tail smack about 5 feet away when I wasn't paying attention. Nearly soiled me armor.
> 
> !#


Sure that wasn't a hybrid bustin?


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

You know where we are. You might have to give me a little shout out when you are coming so I can make sure to be there. Bring the camera when you come. I would love to check that thing out.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Shoulder hurts, I don't mind.

That's a 9 weight rod gettin' bent! 1:01 you see the blow up & you can hear a mechanical TINK! when I set the hook, I'm assuming a pawl spring in my reel. Using 25 lb. test tippet, I was trying to stop the fish & reel it in, in front of the camera. The fish was not having it & I had to chase it downstream or it would have broken off. Great night on the water.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Sir, glad to see you`re feeling somewhat better. Would guess the fish ARE NOT "laughing" now...keep up the GOOD posts !


----------

